# Impressions of the Mido Ocean Star Captain V (Pic Heavy)



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Mido Ocean Star Captain V - Model M026.430.11.051.00*

*Part One:*

This is a watch I wanted the moment I first saw the Baselworld 2016 photos last spring. Having owned two versions of the previous iteration OSC (the auto and the quartz chrono) I had a pretty good idea what to expect: exceptional Swiss quality at a very reasonable price point, and a piece that would fly a little under the radar and off the beaten path - all expectations that were appealing to me. The watch in black dial/SS arrived yesterday, a little earlier than expected. It is exactly as expected in every regard, and there were some nice surprises to sweeten the deal even further for me. Interestingly, the watch shipped via DHL from Tel Aviz, routed through London and onto Canada.
*
Packaging:*

Mido always delivers on this aspect of things. The watch was very well secured inside a double box, with an outer cardboard sleeve for additional protection. Mido's solid, trademark black and orange boxes always impress. The user manuals and warranty card (inside a clear plastic sheath), sit nicely in the bottom inside foam cutouts. The watch itself was completely covered in protective plastic.








*
Initial Impressions:*

Excellent quality and value. I got a killer deal on this one and jumped the instant I saw it. It was grey market, but comes with a comprehensive after-market two-year warranty. I debated the merits of the beautiful blue dial version against this one. That model has a striking vertically brushed dial, but in the end the colour-matched day/date window on the black dial won me over. Given how impressed I am, I may yet target the blue one (or perhaps the very nice Ti version). Unsized, the watch weighs 187 grams. It has solid heft, without being excessively heavy. Since it is a thin case, the weight is distributed very well and it has great balance. I removed two full and one half link for a 7.25" wrist, and was left with 170 grams. Very wearable for sure. Mido has completely revamped their dive watch and the design changes are immediately striking and work very well visually. At the price point I managed on the watch, you would be very hard-pressed to do any better in the quality-value equation.
*
The Dial and Hands:*

Matte black dial and nicely executed, with baton markers, unobtrusive day/date window, and subtle, beautiful pops of orange accent (tip of second hand and movement spec text at bottom). Markers are applied, perfectly aligned, and nicely outlined with a SS border. The 12:00 and 6:00 double-box markers may not be to everyone's taste, but for me it adds character to a fairly austere dial layout. The hands are a semi-skeleton design and suit the rest of the dial components very nicely. The proportions are excellent, and they have a fairly substantial SS framing. The dial is clean, uncluttered and those who know Mido will see the subtle branding and design cues right away. At least I did.
















*
The Case:*

The case is beautifully executed and finished. That is no surprise coming from Mido. The design is all-new for this model and comes in at 42.5 mm x 11.75 mm. The lug width is 22 mm, and the lug-to-lug is 49 mm. The quality of brushing and fit of components is absolutely stellar. The crown guards share in the redesign and will do their job very admirably, perhaps a little at the expense of ease in manipulating the crown for assorted settings. The guards wrap the crown tightly, and finish almost level with it when it is screwed down. With the exceptional power reserve of the movement, fiddling with the crown will be required less often. I have read one review on this model that described the caseback as "cheesy". I do not find that to be the case, but your personal taste may vary. It is a deeply-embossed, stylised Sea Star topped with a multiple wave pattern. I like it. The caseback has the usual surrounding text related to specifications, and is held down by five screws. Depth rated is only noted on the caseback, at 200m. IMO, the case could benefit a little from a bit more lug curvature, but it is by no means a deal-breaker for me - given the outstanding fit and finish that is clearly evident.

































*The Bezel:*

The bezel on the new OSC has a nicely indented edging and a matte black aluminum insert. It is fairly narrow in width, and thin in height - with a sloped aspect. Alignments are perfect and it feels solid and precise when turned. There is very minor backplay, but not alarming in any "sloppy" sense at all. It has a quarter index and very tasteful font used at 15, 30, and 45 markers. There is a round, well-lumed bezel PIP set inside a rectangular box at 12:00. The box carries the design cue of the two stacked square boxes at 12:00 immediately below on the dial. The narrow bezel is reminiscent of the previous OSC model in terms of dimensions, and this contributes to a visually large dial aperture. The watch wears all of its 42.5 mm and this is a significant factor in that.

















*Continued below...*


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Impressions of Mido Ocean Star Captain V (Pic Heavy)*

*Part 2:

The Bracelet:
*
In typical Mido style, the bracelet is exceptionally nice. It is a three-link (articulated) design, has outstanding brushing, and a lovely polished chamfer that runs along the top, outer edge. That is the only polished finish on the watch (excepting the top of the signed crown, chamfer on top, outer edge of case, and caseback embossing). Single screws attach the links and this is obviously a very welcome design addition. Sizing was greatly simplified because of this, though it can be mentioned that once the screw threads were disengaged, the screws were a little finicky to get out. Getting the links back together was a snap. Another huge improvement is the ratcheting clasp. This is perfectly executed and works flawlessly. It is so great to see small, but significant, changes like these being made. Maybe we have been spoiled by some of the micro brands in this regard, and to see Mido step up is fantastic to see. The clasp has a flawless brushed finish and has an extension capacity of slightly under 22mm.

































*The Movement:

*The new OSC V houses the Calibre 80 automatic movement. This is the first time I have owned a watch with this movement. The feature of note is the extreme 80 hour power reserve. I have read very positive things about the accuracy of this movement and will report back with some real-world observations in a couple of days. Here are the specs:


*Movement *Automatic Mido Caliber 80 (ETA C07.621 base), 11½''', Ø25.60 mm, height: 5.22 mm, 25 jewels, 21,600 vph, NIVAFLEX NM mainspring, ELINCHRON II balance-spring. Finely decorated elaborate movement with blued screws, oscillating weight decorated with Geneva stripes and Mido logo.


*Functions* HMSD+Day. Adjusted on 3 different positions for high accuracy. Up to 80 hours of power reserve.

Here is a cool video on construction of the chronometer version used in the Mido Commander model:






*On the Wrist:

*The new Mido wears very well, but is not a particularly small dive watch by any means. The case size is 42.5 mm and as mentioned, it wears all of that. But the < 12 mm thickness helps to ensure a comfortable wear and a very low profile. For my tastes, it is a perfect size and wears very nicely. The bracelet is flexible and that adds to the comfort level. The weight is evenly balanced and unobtrusive (unlike some behemoths that you just want to take off after five minutes). This will be a very comfortable "daily wear" for certain.

































*Lume:*

Lume? Mido? Yes! The biggest surprise on this new model is the very commendable lume. It is on par with many Seiko and micro brand models. When you consider the relatively small surface areas entailed by the marker and hand design, this is a remarkable achievement. I gave mine a 20 second charge under a UV flashlight last night at around 11:00 pm, and it was still clearly visible this morning at 6:00 am. As much as I liked the previous OSC model, this one eats it for lunch in terms of lume. A bit shocking for a mid-tier Swiss diver for sure.

























*Final Thoughts:*

I am very happy to once again be a very proud Mido owner. It is clear to me that Mido looked at the elements of their previous dive watch efforts that needed improvement/upgrading - and went about addressing all of them, and doing so comprehensively, and well. Better bezel, nicer styling, powerhouse movement, improved bracelet elements, and vastly improved lume. At the end of the day that sort of response is really all you can ask of any watch company. I commend the company for that attention to detail and for staying current. Some will whine that it doesn't have a ceramic bezel insert, but to me that is not of huge consequence. I tend to baby my watches and the bezel on this watch is attractive and very nicely put together. If the next generation OSC VI has ceramic, to go with all the other improvements that the company has provided on this version, that will be welcomed as well.

Thanks for reading and for checking out this very under-rated dive watch and maker. |>


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: Impressions of Mido Ocean Star Captain V (Pic Heavy)*

Wow Don you got one! I knew you were a Mido fan and this one seems to meet your expectations as well. What a fantastic looking time piece I must say. A bit understated but still absolutely gorgeous. This one (and it's previous iteration) has been on my radar for some times too. May I ask where you purchased it and how much of a hassle it was to have it delivered to Canada (read taxes and duties)? Also does the orange font on the dial matches the orange tipped seconds hand? A small details, but I like color coordination to the extreme lol.

Again congrats, wear it in good health, and thanks a lot for sharing your impressions and the excellent pictures.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Impressions of Mido Ocean Star Captain V (Pic Heavy)*

Thanks Phil! Please check your PM.

To my eye the orange tip on the second hand _may_ be slightly lighter in colour than the text. That could also be an optical illusion given that the orange accent on the second hand surrounds an area of white (I believe visually lightening the orange), while the text on the dial is surrounded by black. Given Mido's attention to detail they are probably the same colour or at least very close.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Impressions of Mido Ocean Star Captain V (Pic Heavy)*



phcollard said:


> Wow Don you got one! I knew you were a Mido fan and this one seems to meet your expectations as well. What a fantastic looking time piece I must say. A bit understated but still absolutely gorgeous. This one (and it's previous iteration) has been on my radar for some times too. May I ask where you purchased it and how much of a hassle it was to have it delivered to Canada (read taxes and duties)? Also does the orange font on the dial matches the orange tipped seconds hand? A small details, but I like color coordination to the extreme lol.
> 
> Again congrats, wear it in good health, and thanks a lot for sharing your impressions and the excellent pictures.


Here's the blue model for reference. Note that the orange accents appear to match. This may add some credence to the optical illusion theory I mentioned above with regards the black dial model.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful piece, hope you enjoy it for a long while!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Great review! Beautiful diver and this Mido is on my short list now to be sure. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice review of a very underrated watch.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

Terrific (& very thorough) review. I agree that Mido is certainly underrated but well put together. I had seriously considered the previous iteration of this watch - now you've got me thinking again.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the review, Radar. The blue one has been on my wishlist and recently came off. But now I'm even more enthused about it, and it is back on the list again.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh man...thanks for posting Radar. You've helped me find my dress diver that I've been looking for!


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent review!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Oh man...thanks for posting Radar. You've helped me find my dress diver that I've been looking for!


Always happy to enable, Z! |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dnslater said:


> Excellent review!


Thanks Nick! It great to join the OSC V club with you.

Have you made any notes on the accuracy of yours? Thx.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Thanks for the review, Radar. The blue one has been on my wishlist and recently came off. But now I'm even more enthused about it, and it is back on the list again.


I think the blue would also be an outstanding choice, along with the very nice Ti with grey dial.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a great review.....certainly makes me want to track one down in Aus for a look,the crown guard really appeals to me plus that handset and lume tip the scales..thanks for putting it up there Radar....Dave


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have just discovered that the sapphire has double-sided AR. Likely worth a mention.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Congrats on you Mido! I also love what they changed on this model! Something about those hands!! Especially the TI version! Stellar watch and a great review! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I lost all self-control and ordered the blue dial this afternoon. It may mean that one will have to go, but at least I can make an "informed" decision. Lol.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats on your handome, new Mido. It looks great! 

The tradeoff of 80 hour PR with low beat 21.6k is the deal breaker for me vs. 40 hour PR with 28.8k, which I prefer. This makes Oris, Eterna, Steinhart, Helson, and H2O my prefered choices in roughly this price range.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Don, your new Mido is a beautiful watch! I really enjoyed seeing your photos and reading your review. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

gaopa said:


> Don, your new Mido is a beautiful watch! I really enjoyed seeing your photos and reading your review. Well done, Sir!


Thank you, Bill. I appreciate your feedback. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot, Yankeexpress. I can certainly respect your preference for high-beat, lower PR.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

OK, have now read this wonderful review for the third time, starred longingly at photos, and decided I actually "need" this watch. My dilemma however is deciding which dial color. The blue steel and grey titanium look sharp, but I'm not a fan of the white day-date. The black looks the most balanced to my eyes, but already have several others and was hoping for some color variety. Hmmm...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

tsteph12 said:


> OK, have now read this wonderful review for the third time, starred longingly at photos, and decided I actually "need" this watch. My dilemma however is deciding which dial color. The blue steel and grey titanium look sharp, but I'm not a fan of the white day-date. The black looks the most balanced to my eyes, but already have several others and was hoping for some color variety. Hmmm...


I will post some of the blue as soon as it lands. Maybe the date window is less an issue in real-life scale and not "magnified" as it usually is photos. My initial assessment was exactly the same as yours, which is why I picked up the black dial.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Accuracy? -1 sec over the past 24 hours. Some time on wrist, some dial up on dresser. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been meaning to get the blue but still uncertain in the wild alto black is the safest. Anyway will wait for your blue to arrive to decide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

petalz said:


> I've been meaning to get the blue but still uncertain in the wild alto black is the safest. Anyway will wait for your blue to arrive to decide
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll get the pics up as soon as I can, with some side-by-side shots with the black dial. There are some nice photos of the blue dial here (the link looks weird after a copy/paste for some reason, but works):

?????????? ????????????????????_?|????xbiao.com


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I'll get the pics up as soon as I can, with some side-by-side shots with the black dial. There are some nice photos of the blue dial here (the link looks weird after a copy/paste for some reason, but works):
> 
> ?????????? ????????????????????_?|????xbiao.com


Many thks. I was hoping the blue is what I wanted cos just bought a black dial Oris Aquis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats Don on a beautiful pick up. Excellent review and photos as per usual amigo. I am really liking this model now to PM you on where you got it.

It has some Perrelet Seacraft influences which is always a good thing. Love the black and blue models.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Excellent review, thank you so much, the watch is on my radar for couple of months now. Looks great. Soooo desired review.

The only thing that stops me for now is the aluminium insert, or actually what it will look after 1-2 years as I cannot keep them intact.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ivo P said:


> Excellent review, thank you so much, the watch is on my radar for couple of months now. Looks great. Soooo desired review.
> 
> The only thing that stops me for now is the aluminium insert, or actually what it will look after 1-2 years as I cannot keep them intact.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ivo. One nice thing is that the watch has a very low profile, which can go a long way in preserving the bezel.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mikeman said:


> Congrats Don on a beautiful pick up. Excellent review and photos as per usual amigo. I am really liking this model now to PM you on where you got it.
> 
> It has some Perrelet Seacraft influences which is always a good thing. Love the black and blue models.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks, Mike! This one has your name written all over it. And I really hope to own a Seacraft some day. Check your PM. |>


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

It is always a pleasure to read your reviews! I have considered the blue one since Baselworld and the only thing keeping me back is the white day/date.

Otherwise, I think it is a lovely watch. I have a Certina DS with the same movement and in my opinion the increse in power reserve is much appriciated, in spite of the lower beat rate. It gives me the ability to take off the watch for 3 days without resetting the time. Also, my Certina only gains 1.5 seconds per day, which is awesome.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Excellent review as always Don. If you have a minute can u send me a PM with who you acquired this one through and associated costs?
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> Excellent review as always Don. If you have a minute can u send me a PM with who you acquired this one through and associated costs?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot, Jason. Please check your PM. |>


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for a great review! This is now on the top of the buy list - just have to decide between black or blue


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Officially the most accurate automatic I have owned. +/- 0 over 48+ hours.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome review and watch. This one and the titanium version are under my radar as well.

Have you tried some straps? Dial and bezel are very neutral, I'm pretty sure there are lots of options that would look fantastic.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Awesome review and watch. This one and the titanium version are under my radar as well.
> 
> Have you tried some straps? Dial and bezel are very neutral, I'm pretty sure there are lots of options that would look fantastic.


I haven't tried any straps just yet (too busy with two boys back in hockey) but the watch is a natural for them. A nice black vintage leather would be a perfect pairing (agreed about many other options as well).


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Congrats on your handome, new Mido. It looks great!
> 
> The tradeoff of 80 hour PR with low beat 21.6k is the deal breaker for me vs. 40 hour PR with 28.8k, which I prefer. This makes Oris, Eterna, Steinhart, Helson, and H2O my prefered choices in roughly this price range.


FWIW, I've had a Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 for several months now, it is essentially the same movement as powering the Mido being discussed. It has been a very reliable and accurate movement. I haven't rate tested it directly, but after several days of wear it is within 1 second of the atomic clock ticking on my desktop that I set my watches from. The slower beat rate is visible if you watch the second hand closely, but it is far from the quartz tick I somewhat expected.

And RE: this Mido... if they put that Ti version out with the blue dial/bezel I'd jump all over it. The lugs could come down a hair to get closer to the wrist, but I think I could survive if it came in Ti with Blue. Perhaps someday (or maybe I'll end up swapping dial / bezel.... hrmmm. Might price parts.).


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The accuracy of this movement is insane. I read earlier this summer a complaint that it can't be adjusted beyond the three positions that have already been utilised, but who needs anything further when it runs within a second per day? FWIW, mine is now -1 second after 74 hours. Autos simply do not get any better than that. The sweep is just fine.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> The accuracy of this movement is insane. I read earlier this summer a complaint that it can't be adjusted beyond the three positions that have already been utilised, but who needs anything further when it runs within a second per day? FWIW, mine is now -1 second after 74 hours. Autos simply do not get any better than that. The sweep is just fine.


I would agree the movement is insane. As said, my Tissot running the same 80hr PR movement has proven to be one of the most accurate autos I've had the pleasure of owning.
The sweep is fine to my eye as well.

Can you see the 'tick' more than in a 28.8 movement? Yes... but you really have to be looking closely and want to see it. Could the lower 21.6 beat rate have an exaggerated effect on time keeping? Sure, if it's not adjusted well, it will obviously show larger error than a 28.8. But in my experience, mine has proven to be very accurate so far. I have zero issues with the 80hr PR movements that the Swatch group are using.

I'm going to have to try and forget the pricing I saw when I looked on Amazon just as a quick peek... it's borderline "disposable" watch territory for the steel models. If I didn't have two watches already en-route this week I'd likely be grabbing one of the steel cased versions shortly, if not the Ti. Maybe in a couple of weeks when the toy fund regenerates. Mind PM'ing your source Radar1 if they beat the Amazon rate?


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> The accuracy of this movement is insane. I read earlier this summer a complaint that it can't be adjusted beyond the three positions that have already been utilised, but who needs anything further when it runs within a second per day? FWIW, mine is now -1 second after 74 hours. Autos simply do not get any better than that. The sweep is just fine.


How long does it takes to fully wind it to 80 hrs PW? Can you let me know also where did you purchase it from via pm.
Many thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

petalz said:


> How long does it takes to fully wind it to 80 hrs PW? Can you let me know also where did you purchase it from via pm.
> Many thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 80hr PR on my Tissot seems fully wound withing 10 minutes of a solid jog... so about 1 mile of a slow run and it's done.
Off the wrist and by hand? I dunno... I just swirl it about in my palm long enough to get the second hand moving, set time and put it on. I would guess that the same 50 turns that a 2824 require should do it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> I would agree the movement is insane. As said, my Tissot running the same 80hr PR movement has proven to be one of the most accurate autos I've had the pleasure of owning.
> The sweep is fine to my eye as well.
> 
> Can you see the 'tick' more than in a 28.8 movement? Yes... but you really have to be looking closely and want to see it. Could the lower 21.6 beat rate have an exaggerated effect on time keeping? Sure, if it's not adjusted well, it will obviously show larger error than a 28.8. But in my experience, mine has proven to be very accurate so far. I have zero issues with the 80hr PR movements that the Swatch group are using.
> ...


You nailed the source. Absurd price when you see what it is selling for elsewhere. Full MSRP is 930.00 EU for the SS models and a lot of retailers are holding to that price.

Fully agreed on the movement. You really have to prioritise the subtle difference in sweep for it to be a deal-breaker. I respect anyone who sees it that way, but the crazy accuracy and other-worldly power reserve are more than worth the minor concession to me. When you factor the beautiful design and quality of the watch, it becomes even more of a no-brainer.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

petalz said:


> How long does it takes to fully wind it to 80 hrs PW? Can you let me know also where did you purchase it from via pm.
> Many thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please check your PM. I see that Bob has answered winding question.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure if I missed it but is the crystal flat or domed?

Mido and Certina have a lot of models I like but almost all seem to be equipped with flat crystals which I found is sadly a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

RTea said:


> Not sure if I missed it but is the crystal flat or domed?
> 
> Mido and Certina have a lot of models I like but almost all seem to be equipped with flat crystals which I found is sadly a deal breaker for me.


The crystal is flat, and sits slightly proud of the bezel.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Comparison vs. the Certina DS? (I know you admire Certina as much as I do) 

Also, 60 or 120 click bezel? 

But dat bracelet....  

That is a steal of a price.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Nice, nice, nice. The grey Ti version is beautiful, and is an outstanding alternative to the Certina DS Action Ti as a Swiss Ti in the same price range. I appreciate the Mido's styling a lot more. The exclusive 80hr power reserve is a plus no matter the nitpicking about making it so. There's a great deal about this watch that isn't the same old same old. Congrats!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> Nice, nice, nice. The grey Ti version is beautiful, and is an outstanding alternative to the Certina DS Action Ti as a Swiss Ti in the same price range. I appreciate the Mido's styling a lot more. The exclusive 80hr power reserve is a plus no matter the nitpicking about making it so. There's a great deal about this watch that isn't the same old same old. Congrats!


Couldn't agree more. Thanks.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The blue dial landed in Canada early this morning. I hope to have some pics up for it tomorrow.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dZeak said:


> Comparison vs. the Certina DS? (I know you admire Certina as much as I do)
> 
> Also, 60 or 120 click bezel?
> 
> ...


60-click bezel. Compared to the DS Action Diver? Similar in quality (though the Mido a bit higher, IMO). The Mido has cleaner styling and wears a tad smaller (not much). Obvious improvements on bracelet include nicer finishing, screwed links, and ratcheting clasp. We have covered the movement aspect, but the last two Certina's I bought had accuracy in the +/- 15 second/day range and standard power reserve for the 2824-2. The Calibre 80 stands at +/- 0 seconds after 96+ hours, which is beyond remarkable. As much as I love me some DS Action, if forced to choose it would be the new Mido.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, and add the very superior lume on the Mido vs the Certina. |>


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Oh, and add the very superior lume on the Mido vs the Certina. |>


I'd also add that although some may have issue with the white day/date background of the blue Mido, at least it's at the tree o'clock position and not sandwiched in between two markers. And without chopping off a marker to boot.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> I'd also add that although some may have issue with the white day/date background of the blue Mido, at least it's at the tree o'clock position and not sandwiched in between two markers. And without chopping off a marker to boot.


Yes, agreed. I have a feeling that it is going to look just fine in the metal. Besides, attention my be completely focused on the beautiful vertically brushed blue dial anyway.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

CM HUNTER said:


> Nice, nice, nice. The grey Ti version is beautiful, and is an outstanding alternative to the Certina DS Action Ti as a Swiss Ti in the same price range. I appreciate the Mido's styling a lot more. The exclusive 80hr power reserve is a plus no matter the nitpicking about making it so. There's a great deal about this watch that isn't the same old same old. Congrats!


Just looked up the grey Ti version, love the orange accents. The only thing for me not a big fan of are the skeleton hands, just never warmed up to them I guess. Size is great on this timepiece and the Ti would be hardly noticeable on the wrist |>.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not much time in a very busy day, but here are some quick 'n dirty cell pics of the blue Mido. As advertised, it is a serious stunner! Most of plastic still on the watch. More pics to follow when I get a chance. |>


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

That blue dial looks like a serious winner to me.
I generally really like royal blue, eye scorching as they can make it... but that looks like it has some strong steel grey undertones in the blue. The vertical brushing looks very nice as well.

I might have to buy another watch here shortly.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> That blue dial looks like a serious winner to me.
> I generally really like royal blue, eye scorching as they can make it... but that looks like it has some strong steel grey undertones in the blue. The vertical brushing looks very nice as well.
> 
> I might have to buy another watch here shortly.


Agreed, just a very subtle hint of grey undertone. More so in darker lighter for certain and gives it an elegant look. Almost a steel blue at some angles. No sun here right now, but I'd bet it will impress in that bright, direct lighting with the vertical brushing.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

That blue is spot on. Refined and classy just like the watch itself. Details abound with this piece. Mido nailed it.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

The blue is really really nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow! That blue dial stunning. Congratulations and I am deciding between getting blue vs black. Both look beautiful. Are you keeping both?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

tsteph12 said:


> Wow! That blue dial stunning. Congratulations and I am deciding between getting blue vs black. Both look beautiful. Are you keeping both?


Ugh. Responsible man would make the decision and keep only one. However... o|


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Ugh. Responsible man would make the decision and keep only one. However... o|


Spoken like a true WIS, but no pressure of course


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Don,

Lovely watch, well written review, and as always, excellent photographs.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lou V said:


> Don,
> 
> Lovely watch, well written review, and as always, excellent photographs.


Thanks for the kind words, Lou.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

This looks stunning! I've been saving up for an Oris Aquis for a long time as my first Swiss piece, but now I'm not sure! How might this compare with an Aquis? The only thing bothering me is that blue date, it's huge and distracting, especially on that beautiful blue.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> This looks stunning! I've been saving up for an Oris Aquis for a long time as my first Swiss piece, but now I'm not sure! How might this compare with an Aquis? The only thing bothering me is that blue date, it's huge and distracting, especially on that beautiful blue.


It isn't far off my Oris Aquis in terms of finishing and quality. You give up the ceramic bezel and the Oris has one of the nicest bracelets at any price point. The bracelet on the new OSC has much more of a vintage vibe going on. At less than half the price new, the Mido is a very smart choice. That day/date window is less notable with watch in hand. The alignments on it are perfect and the font very thin and tasteful.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> It isn't far off my Oris Aquis in terms of finishing and quality. You give up the ceramic bezel and the Oris has one of the nicest bracelets at any price point. The bracelet on the new OSC has much more of a vintage vibe going on. At less than half the price new, the Mido is a very smart choice. That day/date window is less notable with watch in hand. The alignments on it are perfect and the font very thin and tasteful.
> 
> View attachment 9758802
> 
> ...


The blue is sharp as well. What do you think Don?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mikeman said:


> The blue is sharp as well. What do you think Don?


It's gorgeous, Mike. Real "chameleon" dial depending on lighting. Deep blue -steel blue - teal blue and everything in between.

I think I created a dilemma by buying both and thinking one could go, lol.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Case in point. Just a slight turn of wrist.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

I hope you get commission Radar1.... those photos sold me on the blue dial.:-d
I'll keep an eye on the Ti versions pricing and perhaps upgrade in the future if those prices drop.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah I can see what you mean the blue is sharp. Gonna be a tough call on which to keep I think a Poll might be needed. The black is safer but the blue a tad more versatile.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Blue one is very interesting as well. I thought it would be "shinier", which I don't really like.

The matte tone is really classy in my opinion.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

+2 seconds over the past 46 hours on the blue dial. The remarkable accuracy of the Calibre 80 is for real.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Got my tracking number a bit ago... should have the blue dial on my wrist late next week.
Have you tried leather Radar1?. I'm thinking a nice tobacco brown leather would compliment the dial well.
I'm almost 100% a bracelet guy, perhaps this will start to expand my horizons.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> Got my tracking number a bit ago... should have the blue dial on my wrist late next week.
> Have you tried leather Radar1?. I'm thinking a nice tobacco brown leather would compliment the dial well.
> I'm almost 100% a bracelet guy, perhaps this will start to expand my horizons.


Great choice. I haven't tried a strap yet but a tobacco would certainly look nice. Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are a couple of SxS for those who asked. Lighting is everything to the blue dial.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Here are a couple of SxS for those who asked. Lighting is everything to the blue dial.
> 
> View attachment 9778210
> 
> ...


Hi Don,

Both are lovely but if you have to make a choice, I'd keep the blue one. It is way harder to pick up a great blue-dialed watch (like this one) than a black one.

The brushing on this dial looks stunning.



Cheers!

S.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> +2 seconds over the past 46 hours on the blue dial. The remarkable accuracy of the Calibre 80 is for real.
> 
> View attachment 9770042


That blue is a winner! Next get the TI ;-)

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Both are lovely but if you have to make a choice, I'd keep the blue one. It is way harder to pick up a great blue-dialed watch (like this one) than a black one.
> 
> ...


I am going to have to agree with you, my friend. I am hopeful that I can keep both and "simplify" my life.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

whoa said:


> That blue is a winner! Next get the TI ;-)
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


Sell the black and get the Ti, or have all three??


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Sell the black and get the Ti, or have all three??


Uh that's a hard one! If I had to pick keep the blue, seems to be "black" when lights are low, but cool when light hits it! and get the TI!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## CorbinDallas (Feb 13, 2012)

Great review. This looks really nice on your wrist.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

whoa said:


> Uh that's a hard one! If I had to pick keep the blue, seems to be "black" when lights are low, but cool when light hits it! and get the TI!
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


I'm honestly starting to ponder getting the Ti and swapping the blue dial into it after the warranties expire:think:... I'll be keeping an eye on the Ti version price for a bit and wait for a deal.

And UPS updated my tracking, should have my blue dial by the 1st.:-!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> I'm honestly starting to ponder getting the Ti and swapping the blue dial into it after the warranties expire:think:... I'll be keeping an eye on the Ti version price for a bit and wait for a deal.
> 
> And UPS updated my tracking, should have my blue dial by the 1st.:-!


Hmm might work! Never had a TI watch! Well besides my casio protrek TI

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Got my blue dialed version today.:-! It really is a very well built piece for the price. I do see that the pricing has climbed well over 130USD since I made my purchase though. I'm glad I got in while the price was good.
The bracelet is honestly amazingly nicely finished, the rounded edges make for a very comfortable feel. I had assumed I'd pop this on an Isofrane or dark leather, but I'll be enjoying the bracelet at least for the next several days.
The dial really pops in natural light, the vertical brushing is well done and with the somewhat unique handset it's overall appearance is well finished and not a direct clone of a bigger name model.

It took me a second to get the screws out for sizing as the heads were quite small and didn't back out very far... luckily a pair of tape wrapped needle nose pliers was handy. So if there is a downside... that's the biggest one I can find.:think:

This is my 3rd blue dialed diver, I'm starting to note a trend in my collection away from black dials.

I do think I'll be watching the pricing on the Ti model... if it works it's way down, I'll probably grab one of those as well.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

As a bit of an afterthought, I had been afraid the large day/date window would be distracting. I've decided that it fits in the overall design.
It's balanced by the dial printing of the Mido and Ocean Star... visually it's three white rectangles, so not perfect, but not glaring eyesore either.
It is also balanced nicely by the rectangular hour markers.

After being on the wrist a bit, it's very comfortable, it wears like a Ti watch and feels almost as light as my Seiko Shogun or Oris TT1 300M divers. I can only imagine how light the Ti Mido would wear(maybe I should say, Will... guessing I'll be getting one someday). I own four Titanium Oris divers, three of the older TT1 Titan line and the newer Aquis Titan Chronograph. I'm not sure it would be fair to compare the Oris Aquis line to the Mido. Oris watches tend to be great values, they punch way above their pricetags. This Mido punches above it's price the same way an Oris diver does. Oris makes one of the best bracelets in the business. Midos offering is a very solid improvement on the Oyster formula with a touch of the glide-lock or Seiko/Orient ratchet extension. Both bracelets are excellent, just in different ways.

Mido has really created a fine watch with this Ocean Star Captain V. If you can find one for a good price, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> As a bit of an afterthought, I had been afraid the large day/date window would be distracting. I've decided that it fits in the overall design.
> It's balanced by the dial printing of the Mido and Ocean Star... visually it's three white rectangles, so not perfect, but not glaring eyesore either.
> It is also balanced nicely by the rectangular hour markers.
> 
> ...


Great to see you landed yours and are happy. I have been rotating both of mine since they landed and remain very impressed. The accuracy and power reserve are incredible and I have to agree on the day/date window on the blue dial. Somehow it just seems to fit. Not obtrusive at all.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

The blue looks great on leather, but that bracelet is SO nice.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Love the Prius. Is that a new model? Lol. That Mido looks mighty fine in the sun. |>


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Love the Prius. Is that a new model? Lol. That Mido looks mighty fine in the sun. |>


It's the off-road version. My hybrid burns gas AND oil.:-d

It really does light up nicely in the sun, it looks black in low light... I'm really enjoying the dial quite a bit.

So far, +2 seconds in roughly 24hrs... not as good as my Tissot with the same movement, but nothing to balk at. Hopefully it settles down a little.:-!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been going back and forth on one of these for a couple of months. The outstanding review that started this thread and all of the positive comments just cost me a chunk of change, although I think less than $600 US ain't that bad for a watch that seems to have as many positive traits as this one. I went with the black one...hopefully it's going to be different enough from the Hydroconquest I already have that they both get used. The Hydro - BTW - is about 5 seconds fast every 2-3 days (I think I got lucky on that one.), so that'll be hard to beat. The only real complaint I have about the Longines is the bracelet can get a little uncomfortable at times and the lume could be better. Anyway, looking forward to my first Mido...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sugman said:


> I've been going back and forth on one of these for a couple of months. The outstanding review that started this thread and all of the positive comments just cost me a chunk of change, although I think less than $600 US ain't that bad for a watch that seems to have as many positive traits as this one. I went with the black one...hopefully it's going to be different enough from the Hydroconquest I already have that they both get used. The Hydro - BTW - is about 5 seconds fast every 2-3 days (I think I got lucky on that one.), so that'll be hard to beat. The only real complaint I have about the Longines is the bracelet can get a little uncomfortable at times and the lume could be better. Anyway, looking forward to my first Mido...


Great decision. Pretty sure you will like this one. No issues with bracelet comfort or lume with the new OSC V. Accuracy on both of mine is easily into COSC territory. |>


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Sugman said:


> I've been going back and forth on one of these for a couple of months. The outstanding review that started this thread and all of the positive comments just cost me a chunk of change, although I think less than $600 US ain't that bad for a watch that seems to have as many positive traits as this one. I went with the black one...hopefully it's going to be different enough from the Hydroconquest I already have that they both get used. The Hydro - BTW - is about 5 seconds fast every 2-3 days (I think I got lucky on that one.), so that'll be hard to beat. The only real complaint I have about the Longines is the bracelet can get a little uncomfortable at times and the lume could be better. Anyway, looking forward to my first Mido...


I have the 41mm Hydroconquest (newer versioon with the arabic numerals), it is a different beast from the Mido. Not worlds apart, but different enough to keep both in the collection.
I find the Longines is a 'dressier' diver and the bracelet, even well adjusted, gets uncomfortable under the clasp on my wrist after a few hours. It has some harsh angles that just dig into the underside of my wrist. I'm torn on selling it, or just voiding the warranty hard and recontouring the inner edges of the bracelet and clasp with some files before polishing it again. Currently, mine is on an Isofrane strap. The bracelet made me just not wear the Longines much... shame as it's a nice watch and looks great on the bracelet.

The bracelet on the Mido is truly one of it's high points. Well rounded and very comfortable.

At the end of the day, they're both very nice watches. I think the Mido is perhaps a little more versitile (at least my blue dial version is) as I can wear it with torn jeans and an old t-shirt and it doesn't look out of place where the more refined Longines seems to require slightly less of the hobo look that I seem to aquire on my off days. Both look great with nicer casual wear and both go well with casual business wear.

I see the price on the Ti version seems to be coming down... once I finish Christmas shopping for others, I may have to look harder at that one.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

That's the exact problem with my Hydroconquest...some sharp edges at the clasp. I love the watch, though, so I'll be keeping it. It looks good and keeps great time for an automatic. My wife says the numbers (6, 9, 12) are too big. But I ain't getting any younger and with the way my eyes are going, bigger is better! The dial on the OSC V appears to be very easy to read, yet the watch maintains the look/style I like, and that's what initially attracted me to it. So many of the other dive watches are a little busy on the dial for me.

The OSC V Ti has dropped 25% since I first saw it. Hopefully it'll keep dropping (or at least not go back up) so Santa can grab it for you at a good price.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I finally got the new Mido Ocean Star Captain V...Merry Christmas to me! 2.5 links removed (love the screws) and this thing fits my wrist perfectly. It lost only 1 second overnight and the lume was still good enough to easily read after 8 hours. Everything lines up like it should. I think this thing is going to work out pretty darn well.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Attractive watch wear it in good health.*_


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great score, Sugman. |>


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Bad news on the OSCV...the thing lost 10 seconds the night before last then gained 25 seconds last night. The local watch repair shop guy stated the obvious...something ain't right! He hooked it up to his equipment and it was 23 (+/-) seconds fast face up, face down, and on its side. I called Mito and they told me their specs call for -5/+1 for the Caliber 80 (pretty stringent!).

He said he could attempt to fix it, but recommended sending it back under warranty. So, today, off it went. Nothing's 100% in life, so maybe I was just unlucky this time. No real big issue as long as they make it right, but disappointed because I like the watch.

In an effort to end this on a good note, when he removed the case back to see if there was anything obvious he could address that wouldn't void the warranty, I saw that the movement looks better in real life than in the pictures...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very lame about the accuracy. Both of mine have been the most accurate autos I have owned (rivaled only by a 6R15 Monster) and your new one should be in that realm too. Hopefully it gets replaced quickly.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Very lame about the accuracy. Both of mine have been the most accurate autos I have owned (rivaled only by a 6R15 Monster) and your new one should be in that realm too. Hopefully it gets replaced quickly.


Yeah...sucks about the Mido, but if it's made right that's all I can ask. I'm actually wearing my 6R15 Monster, now.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

I am sure the watchsmith checked for magnetism? I like the blue dial and looks to wear well. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Crazy Cajun said:


> I am sure the watchsmith checked for magnetism? I like the blue dial and looks to wear well. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts too, though I think I read somewhere that the magnetism would likely cause a much worse fluctuation/severity.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> My thoughts too, though I think I read somewhere that the magnetism would likely cause a much worse fluctuation/severity.


Yeah, we talked about it. The only place that could have happened would have been during shipping. I can account for the watch's whereabouts for the short time it was in my possession. He was a little hesitant to do too much due to warranty issues...I don't blame him. He indicated that he thought the problem would be worse if magnetism was the issue, not to mention it ran well the first day I had it. It's in the hands of the service center, now. Worst case (I think) is they replace the movement and I get the watch later rather than sooner. Like I said earlier, I understand that sometimes $*&@ happens and you get a lemon. From all I've read and heard, Mido makes a good watch. If it gets taken care of, I'm good.


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

the pricing on the titanium version is hmmmm hard to resist, still thinking about it, have blue otw
the Amz site Ti price is hmmm so low though


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Eurosport said:


> the pricing on the titanium version is hmmmm hard to resist, still thinking about it, have blue otw
> the Amz site Ti price is hmmm so low though


The Ti price is below what I paid for my steel/blue... Yeah, I just bought the Ti version as well. Should be here in about a week.:-!
If you're thinking about the Ti version, it's currently being offered by a 3rd party seller for about half of what it was a when this thread started... and about 100$ less then the steel version.

Mido got me twice with one model. That is a feat so far only achieved by Orient with the Saturation Diver. I went all Pokemon with that watch... had to get em all.;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> The Ti price is below what I paid for my steel/blue... Yeah, I just bought the Ti version as well. Should be here in about a week.:-!
> If you're thinking about the Ti version, it's currently being offered by a 3rd party seller for about half of what it was a when this thread started... and about 100$ less then the steel version.
> 
> Mido got me twice with one model. That is a feat so far only achieved by Orient with the Saturation Diver. I went all Pokemon with that watch... had to get em all.;-)


Thanks for the timely heads-up on the Ti! Mido got me *three *times on the OSC V, and that has never happened. I now have the Ti inbound as well, though it likely means having to move the black or blue dial to fund. At the current price the Ti model is an absolute steal. |>


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks for the timely heads-up on the Ti! Mido got me *three *times on the OSC V, and that has never happened. I now have the Ti inbound as well, though it likely means having to move the black or blue dial to fund. At the current price the Ti model is an absolute steal. |>
> 
> View attachment 10088714


Congrats BDNS and Radar1...glad you both got what you wanted. This is the same 3rd party mine came from. The black dial model dropped to that price for one day and I jumped. It went up $100+ bucks the next day. I'm more of a stainless steel guy, but the Ti model does look really good. The gray/orange combination and scheme they use pops enough, but not too much, and has a classy look to it. Again, congrats...nice get!


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> The Ti price is below what I paid for my steel/blue... Yeah, I just bought the Ti version as well. Should be here in about a week.:-!
> If you're thinking about the Ti version, it's currently being offered by a 3rd party seller for about half of what it was a when this thread started... and about 100$ less then the steel version.
> 
> Mido got me twice with one model. That is a feat so far only achieved by Orient with the Saturation Diver. I went all Pokemon with that watch... had to get em all.;-)


yes that's the one, that's why i made that post, when i saw the pricing, well you know the rest ;p


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks to both the Bargain thread and this, just made a payment for the Ti version!
Was tempted to get the blue one earlier but held off buying anything even during Black Friday and Cyber Monday since I've pre-ordered the 50th Anni. Doxa but this is just difficult to pass up, especially at that price!

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Toh said:


> Thanks to both the Bargain thread and this, just made a payment for the Ti version!
> Was tempted to get the blue one earlier but held off buying anything even during Black Friday and Cyber Monday since I've pre-ordered the 50th Anni. Doxa but this is just difficult to pass up, especially at that price!
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


I hope you got in on the pricing while it was good... just looked and the price climbed 231USD since I purchased the Ti version.:think:

Not a horrible price, but it was a steal at the lower price.:-!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

And some pics of the outstanding Ti model.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

That is super nice and the pics reveal great detail of the dial. Really nice!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mikeman said:


> That is super nice and the pics reveal great detail of the dial. Really nice!


Incredibly comfortable too. I guess there is a reason it reminds of the Shogun in that regard... bracelet and clasp significantly nicer than the Seiko.

Texturing on dial and bezel is superb.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Another one with other-worldly accuracy. 24 hours in.


----------



## scarabei (Dec 25, 2010)

I think I am going to get rid of my 3 Omegas and just get this.... Absolutely lovely, and can be had for under $600 on Amazon.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Another one with other-worldly accuracy. 24 hours in.


Snipped photo for bandwidth.

Your photos really outdo anything I could capture with my potato-cam. I'm really impressed with the Ti version as well. Mine has been running +2-3 on the wrist over the past two days. Less accurate then my steel/blue version, but certainly nothing to complain about.

As you pointed out, similar to the Shogun, but the bracelet/clasp is a better design. I'll keep my Shogun around though, it's a classic in it's own right.

The only way I could see this design really improved in anyway would be to put a ceramic bezel insert on it.

Mido has really made a super watch with this design. Between the Ti and Blue/Steel my rotation has really hit a pause.. stuck on Mido for now.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> Snipped photo for bandwidth.
> 
> Your photos really outdo anything I could capture with my potato-cam. I'm really impressed with the Ti version as well. Mine has been running +2-3 on the wrist over the past two days. Less accurate then my steel/blue version, but certainly nothing to complain about.
> 
> ...


Great to hear yours has landed and you are happy too. Agreed that the only significant improvement would be a (matte) ceramic bezel insert. But the texture on this aluminum one also matches that of the dial. The Shogun is indeed a fantastic watch and I regret selling mine. One form or other of the new Mido is all I am wearing these days as well. The comfort of this one is really something. I will also say that the colouration of the Ti (only slightly darker than SS) is also very nice. Again, very much like the Seiko icon.


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

my blue is still not here yet (german AD), 
but this ti is pretty amazing, super super light, gets lost on hand, accuracy i'm at -3 per 24hrs
i'm glad i've held off for V version, been meaning to get the IV for about 3 years now, but everytime something i didn't like would jump at me (just one example: the curved slope bezel) making me pause
the V improved every single one of my dislikes, w/out even seeing the price, price was just bonus, no brainer in my case
but yes if you're on the fence, go ahead and do it, it's very comfy, upgraded bracelet, just be careful with the screws i broke one from one of the full links but don't really need it so oh well
had to remove one full on each side for 7.75? wrist

breaking it in sitting on my Ti exhaust


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Just arrived! Very good looking piece indeed... Looking forward to wearing it tomorrow









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

On cheapestnatostraps leather strap









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Toh said:


> On cheapestnatostraps leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really sharp on the suede type strap... Hadn't given any honest thought to taking my Ti version off the bracelet yet, but I do think I'll find a suede strap for future use.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> That looks really sharp on the suede type strap... Hadn't given any honest thought to taking my Ti version off the bracelet yet, but I do think I'll find a suede strap for future use.


Thanks man, received some straps from cheapest nato straps yesterday, couldn't resist to try it on... 😊

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

^ that strap really flows nicely

i'm still waiting on the blue...i'm a sucker for blue so i can wait a little more...i think


----------



## rdgz79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Got my Ocean Star Captain V three days ago. Blue dial/bezel version and have been impressed by it's quality feel, design and accuracy. Honestly, I haven't had access to watches of a higher tier to establish a more informed comparison, but it is my understanding that this watch has made quite an impression in the entry level swiss diver category.

As a graphic designer I kept getting put off by small design elements in many watches, like fonts, line weight and color saturation. But everything about this watch is, to me, very tastefully executed. The grayish blue is elegant and casual, unlike anything available in this price range. The orange accents are minimal, yet noticeable. Even the brand logo is unobstrusive and understated, as if they're letting the watch speak for itself.








The watch feels like a tank. It's solid, hefty and not too heavy, but definitely has the "quality weight" a diver should have. The bracelet feels worlds apart from others I have experienced. I was very pleased with the bracelet of my Luminox Steel Colormark (not anymore with me), but this is way better. Nothing rattles or moves. I don't see myself using the diver extension but it's nice to know it's there.








I'm not sure what the origin of the movement is. ¿Is it a modified ETA, Valjoux or Sellita? Whatever the answer is, it's been crazy accurate. 24 hours after setting the watch to the exact time, was pretty much spot on. 72 hours later it gained two seconds, which I understand is plausible for an automatic. 







Like many members, I could have lived without the day complication, but it's not that big deal. On the not-so-great side, and this is very personal, at 42mm the Mido is a bit too large for me. Not terribly large, and definitely not a deal breaker, but the lug to lug measure spans a whopping 52mm. It is on the large side for my 6.25 inch wrist.













Notice the overhanging lugs in the first shot. However, at a distance it's not bad. At least not comically big. I had been considering other divers in the swiss entry level league (i.e. Certina, Longines and Glycine), but Mido beat the competition by price, availability and design personal preferences. I think Mido hit the ball out of the park with Captain V.


----------



## rdgz79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Got my Ocean Star Captain V three days ago. Blue dial/bezel version and have been impressed by it's quality feel, design and accuracy. Honestly, I haven't had access to watches of a higher tier to establish a more informed comparison, but it is my understanding that this watch has made quite an impression in the entry level swiss diver category.

As a graphic designer I kept getting put off by small design elements in many watches, like fonts, line weight and color saturation. But everything about this watch is, to me, very tastefully executed. The grayish blue is elegant and casual, unlike anything available in this price range. The orange accents are minimal, yet noticeable. Even the brand logo is unobstrusive and understated, as if they're letting the watch speak for itself.
View attachment 10201458


The watch feels like a tank. It's solid, hefty and not too heavy, but definitely has the "quality weight" a diver should have. The bracelet feels worlds apart from others I have experienced. I was very pleased with the bracelet of my Luminox Steel Colormark (not anymore with me), but this is way better. Nothing rattles or moves. I don't see myself using the diver extension but it's nice to know it's there.
View attachment 10201538


I'm not sure what the origin of the movement is. ¿Is it a modified ETA, Valjoux or Sellita? Whatever the answer is, it's been crazy accurate. 24 hours after setting the watch to the exact time, was pretty much spot on. 72 hours later it gained two seconds, which I understand is plausible for an automatic.

Like many members, I could have lived without the day complication, but it's not that big deal. On the not-so-great side, and this is very personal, at 42mm the Mido is a bit too large for me. Not terribly large, and definitely not a deal breaker, but the lug to lug measure spans a whopping 52mm. It is on the large side for my 6.25 inch wrist.
View attachment 10201658
View attachment 10201666

Notice the overhanging lugs in the first shot. However, at a distance it's not bad. At least not comically big. I had been considering other divers in the swiss entry level league (i.e. Certina, Longines and Glycine), but Mido beat the competition by price, availability and design personal preferences. I think Mido hit the ball out of the park with Captain V.


----------



## rdgz79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sorry for the double post, it was accidental. As a new user I can't edit or delete posts. Please also note that the third picture (the screen clock comparison) is an hour off. It's not that the watch ran one hour slow, I set a different time zone for another purpose, but the minutes and seconds hands are spot on. I should have stated that detail in the first post.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rdgz79 said:


> Sorry for the double post, it was accidental. As a new user I can't edit or delete posts. Please also note that the third picture (the screen clock comparison) is an hour off. It's not that the watch ran one hour slow, I set a different time zone for another purpose, but the minutes and seconds hands are spot on. I should have stated that detail in the first post.


The three I own are the most accurate automatics I have owned (along with a 6R15 powered Monster). I am sure I measured the lug-to-lug at 49mm with digital calipers but will check again. Regardless, I would say the proportions look just fine on your wrist. Congrats on the excellent acquisition.


----------



## rdgz79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> The three I own are the most accurate automatics I have owned (along with a 6R15 powered Monster). I am sure I measured the lug-to-lug at 49mm with digital calipers but will check again. Regardless, I would say the proportions look just fine on your wrist. Congrats on the excellent acquisition.


Thanks a lot! I'm enjoying this watch more than I anticipated. A second OSCV in the watch box keeps sounding better and better. ¿You know? You're absolutely right with the lug to lug. The upper links protrude a bit and I was measuring them as well o|. 49mm it is.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am impressed and need to grab one when prices go back down to their lower point. 
Thanks everyone for sharing pics and congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am impressed and need to grab one when prices go back down to their lower point.
> Thanks everyone for sharing pics and congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to see you back. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's another shot of the blue dial.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Here's another shot of the blue dial.
> 
> View attachment 10207050


Great starter and follow up posts Radar1, the Mido Ocean Star V series is beginning to have a following including B,Jeep99dad (glad you're back).

Got mine back in October at a very affordable price and loving it. My watch of the year. The oem rubber strap makes it lighter on the wrist. Because it's only 11.75mm thick it stays flat on my 6.5" wrist despite a 42.5mm diameter. Someone posted a version of a black dial with orange markers on the bezel, if I had extra funds that's what I would get and put it on a Hirsch Andy strap.

Mi Mido OS V says hello to all owners. A keeper for me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Great starter and follow up posts Radar1, the Mido Ocean Star V series is beginning to have a following including B,Jeep99dad (glad you're back).
> 
> Got mine back in October at a very affordable price and loving it. My watch of the year. The oem rubber strap makes it lighter on the wrist. Because it's only 11.75mm thick it stays flat on my 6.5" wrist despite a 42.5mm diameter. Someone posted a version of a black dial with orange markers on the bezel, if I had extra funds that's what I would get and put it on a Hirsch Andy strap.
> 
> ...


Thank you buddy. 
That is one good looking Mido. It looks great on the integrated rubber. Like a PO does. 
Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you buddy.
> That is one good looking Mido. It looks great on the integrated rubber. Like a PO does.
> Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


v

Thanks Brice.

Have a good one.

Rick.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks to the constant shilling by Radar1 (Don) on the Mido Captain Star I caved.  Seriously though, I've liked the Ti version first time I saw it, and I'm just a sucker for a bargain price too good to pass up.
Cheers,
David


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks to the constant shilling by Radar1 (Don) on the Mido Captain Star I caved.  Seriously though, I've liked the Ti version first time I saw it, and I'm just a sucker for a bargain price too good to pass up.
> Cheers,
> David


Great catch David.

Enjoy the watch. This was the watch I envisioned with a Hirsch Andy black leather/rubber with orange lining.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks to the constant shilling by Radar1 (Don) on the Mido Captain Star I caved.  Seriously though, I've liked the Ti version first time I saw it, and I'm just a sucker for a bargain price too good to pass up.
> Cheers,
> David


Congrats on the awesome pickup, David. I know you will like it. |>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Congrats on the awesome pickup, David. I know you will like it. |>





Relo60 said:


> Great catch David.
> 
> Enjoy the watch. This was the watch I envisioned with a Hirsch Andy black leather/rubber with orange lining.


Thanks fellas! Having the Shogun for a couple of years now I've become a fan of Titanium watches.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome addition David. That's a real beauty you've landed.
I came so close to sending Don a PM but I held back.
Being in the NBZ is such a drag.

Everyone knows that if it's from Don then it's pristine.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Awesome addition David. That's a real beauty you've landed.
> I came so close to sending Don a PM but I held back.
> Being in the NBZ is such a drag.
> 
> Everyone knows that if it's from Don then it's pristine.


Thanks! Didn't buy it from Don. He's selling his black SS. Ordered it from Jet.com.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ahhhhh I guess I should read before I open my mouth.
Still a big congrats.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just purchased The titanium model from Jet.com, at that price is definitely hard to beat! Was initially debating between the blue SS and the Gray Ti, the price difference convinced to go for the Ti version!


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

the blue in person is different than pix, and in a good way, love it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks fellas! Having the Shogun for a couple of years now I've become a fan of Titanium watches.


Congrats.

Jet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Jet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and yes. Used my extra discount so couldn't resist. Supposedly will have it this week, but we'll see if that holds true or not.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Received my gray titanium version from jet.com earlier today. Its definitely a looker! Interestingly, the price for the same watch on jet has now gone up $200 dollars! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Received my gray titanium version from jet.com earlier today. Its definitely a looker! Interestingly, the price for the same watch on jet has now gone up $200 dollars!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Had to reschedule mine for Friday as I wasn't home today to sign for it. Can't wait!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Had to reschedule mine for Friday as I wasn't home today to sign for mine. Can't wait!


Nice! I'll post up pics a little later. Now im confused as to whether I should keep this version or return it and pick up the blue one because I also picked up a Davosa Argonautic Lumis with the orange bezel (davosa usa has a 20% off Christmas sale going on atm).

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Santa just knocked on my door. The more I handle Titanium watches, the more I like them.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Santa just knocked on my door. The more I handle Titanium watches, the more I like them.


Congrats, David. The watch looks great and like the Shogun, the comfort level is incredible. I am wearing mine today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

congrats!! it's a beauty!
I need one! 


59yukon01 said:


> Santa just knocked on my door. The more I handle Titanium watches, the more I like them.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> congrats!! it's a beauty!
> I need one!





Radar1 said:


> Congrats, David. The watch looks great and like the Shogun, the comfort level is incredible. I am wearing mine today.
> 
> Thanks fellas! Hope to get around to sizing the bracelet this weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dibs 


59yukon01 said:


> Radar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, David. The watch looks great and like the Shogun, the comfort level is incredible. I am wearing mine today.
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> dibs
> If I do you got it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bracelet sized, and yes it is a nice.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Bracelet sized, and yes it is a nice.


Very nice indeed. Now you need the blue SS one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Very nice indeed. Now you need the blue SS one.
> 
> View attachment 10297810


The blue is nice, but I've told myself no more of the same watch/different color in the collection. At one time I think I had three sets of twins.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> The blue is nice, but I've told myself no more of the same watch/different color in the collection. At one time I think I had three sets of twins.


Imagine how I feel with triplets... :roll:


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

Nicely done review on a beautiful piece. I'd bite on the offer in the for sale forum but even if I would tolerate the aluminum bezel insert, the flat case and straight lug design simply won't work for me unfortunately.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Confused about which one to keep 

Thinking of keeping the Davosa and picking up the Mido in Blue instead of the gray










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Confused about which one to keep
> 
> Thinking of keeping the Davosa and picking up the Mido in Blue instead of the gray
> 
> ...


I much prefer the Mido. But if you sell it let me know.  maybe we can work something out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Joined the Ocean Star club today. Only a few hours on the wrist but very impressed so far.

Thanks for the excellent review in this thread!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> Joined the Ocean Star club today. Only a few hours on the wrist but very impressed so far.
> 
> Thanks for the excellent review in this thread!


Excellent taste in watches! Mine say hi.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Joined the Ocean Star club today. Only a few hours on the wrist but very impressed so far.
> 
> Thanks for the excellent review in this thread!


That blue is a looker, and kind of wish they made that color in Ti, but I'm very happy none the less. Still amazing accuracy with mine.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just got mine yesterday and can't get it off my wrist just yet. Sorry Blumo, you will have to wait your turn...LOL


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Put it on a blue zulu and wears quit a bit lighter (obviously). The crown is very well protected by the guards but it makes a bit difficult to screw it down all the way. And you don't get much feedback to make sure it is tightened and water tight.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi all, this watch has really caught my attention lately. I recently bought a Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600 as my main daily wear watch and I love it, it's a beautiful watch, but the on-wrist comfort just isn't there for me. It's very heavy at 192 grams with the bracelet adjusted to fit my 7.25" wrist and the crown is large and pokes me in the wrist all the time. As much as I love the look, I'm thinking I need to find something else. I see lots of comments about price fluctuations and some of you guys say you found excellent deals, but no one says what the price paid was or where they bought it so I have no basis for comparison. I am between the Ti model and the black model, I love the black color matched date wheel, I see these sold on Jet.com, Amazon and Jomashop. Joma is $624 for the Ti and $558 for the SS, but are these good prices compared to the deals some of you guys got before? Jet is a little cheaper but I have no experience with them, does the watch get a warranty if purchased from them? Lastly, can anyone tell me how many grams the Ti model on bracelet weighs?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> Hi all, this watch has really caught my attention lately. I recently bought a Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600 as my main daily wear watch and I love it, it's a beautiful watch, but the on-wrist comfort just isn't there for me. It's very heavy at 192 grams with the bracelet adjusted to fit my 7.25" wrist and the crown is large and pokes me in the wrist all the time. As much as I love the look, I'm thinking I need to find something else. I see lots of comments about price fluctuations and some of you guys say you found excellent deals, but no one says what the price paid was or where they bought it so I have no basis for comparison. I am between the Ti model and the black model, I love the black color matched date wheel, I see these sold on Jet.com, Amazon and Jomashop. Joma is $624 for the Ti and $558 for the SS, but are these good prices compared to the deals some of you guys got before? Jet is a little cheaper but I have no experience with them, does the watch get a warranty if purchased from them? Lastly, can anyone tell me how many grams the Ti model on bracelet weighs?


These are very good prices. Please check your PM. I weighed the Ti model at 111 grams resized for a 7.25" wrist. Incredibly comfortable watch and the durability of the Ti has also been very good so far. As mentioned, the SS models sized for same wrist are around 170 grams.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

does anyone know the end tips of the spring bars for this watch? I want to swap them with some thicker, the oem honestly look very thin, but not sure regarding the end tips at glance they look like 0.7/0.8 any help is appreciated


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Great review! If anyone has a blue or titanium they want to get rid of, PM me!


----------



## ronime (May 7, 2017)

Damn you all for your high-praise reviews of the MIDO OSC V! 

After deliberating for a few days I have just hit the "Buy" button on a titanium model from a dealer in Germany.

This will be my fifth titanium watch and will be a replacement for a Tissot PR100 quartz titanium that I have been wearing everyday for the last three years. The Tissot is looking a little worse for wear now and I am a little bit reticent about the prospect of wearing what for me is the most expensive watch that I have bought to date on a daily basis. Hopefully as I not planning to wear the MIDO whilst fishing around in the engine bays of cars and such like it will fare a little better than the poor old Tissot. I am a keyboard jockey by day so some desk rash on the clasp is inevitable. I am mulling over the idea of fitting a leather strap with a titanium buckle as a sacrificial node whilst the original titanium bracelet lives safely in the box and gives me some time to find a cheaper titanium watch that I like for everyday use.

I have had a Seiko titanium quartz (hands fell off) and a couple of Tissot quartz titaniums (PR50 and PR100) and just recently my wife and daughter bought me a Certina DS-1 automatic titanium with a lovely cobalt blue sunray dial for my 50th birthday. The DS 1 is a bit dressy (chrome index markers, no lume) and has obvious sentimental value so will be my weekend watch. Despite Certina's recent attempt to elevate their public profile via sponsorship of the WRC we have very few Certina ADs in the UK and so we don't see many of their watches about, which is part of the appeal for me. We have no, zero, nada, none MIDO ADs in the UK which is a real shame as their watches are a breath of fresh air to me.

I did consider the Certina DS Action titanium divers but the automatic is little too large for me at 43.5mm. The Precidrive quartz version is a little smaller at 41mm but seems a little overpriced for an unremarkable quartz movement. The only thing I am disappointed with on my DS-1 is the clasp, it's very stiff to operate and the fold-over locking part seems quite flimsy - and the DS Action watches have the same clasp. My Tissots have a lovely push-button butterfly clasp and the MIDO OSC V appeals because it has a similar clasp to the Tissots - with a ratchet micro-adjust to boot!

I also considered the Steinhart Ocean One 500 titanium, a lot of watch for the money but a bit too tall/thick for my tastes and perhaps a bit too much "hommage". Issues with the earlier Soprod A10 movement and finishing that seems to be a little bit poorer than Certina/MIDO also put me off. A good workhorse though and looks as tough as old boots. If I was a keen diver or sailor I would seriously consider the Ocean One 500 ti.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great thread. This piece has caught my attention recently. Both the blue-dialed steel and the gray-dialed titanium ones are tempting, but I also really like the plated rose gold one with rubber strap. Anyone happen to have photos of a rose gold one? I know it's less versatile than steel or titanium on bracelet but I think it could be a fun vacation watch.

(Not my photos.)









Thanks for sharing folks!


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

Got mine today. bluetiful.


----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone in the UK picked one of these up, just wondered where you had them from, tried dealer over here and they didn't have them in. How much did you pay for them? 

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jon Asia said:


> Got mine today. bluetiful.
> 
> View attachment 11875914
> View attachment 11875922
> ...


Congrats Jon. Excellent choice in the end. Mine says hi.


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Congrats Jon. Excellent choice in the end. Mine says hi.
> 
> View attachment 11876122









Thanks for this pic from you. It prompted me to make decision

and thanks to mido for this reply regarding my question if mido caliber 80 has plastic part and not serviceable. it cleared my doubt regarding the movement

Here is what Mido said about caliber 80:

Hello Jon,

Thank you for your message. We check with our Product department and get back to you as soon as possible.

Have a nice day

MIDO Team

Hello Jon,

Thank you for your patience. 
There is no plastic part in our Mido Caliber 80 and the running time is equal to the ETA standard movement. Mido movement with silicon balance-spring will be even more performing and during more time than any other movement without silicon balance-spring.

All Mido automatic movements have an unlimited running time as long as the watch is well-maintained. Some of historical MIDO watches from the 20's are still in good working condition. Furthermore, Mido ensure one additional year of warranty for all COSC certified watches, that means 3 years of warranty for chronometers. 
Regarding the after sales service, each Mido watch is serviceable, repairable. We guarantee spare parts and repair of your watch 10 years after the last date of production of the model.

We hope this information will help you.

We stay at your disposal for any further request.

Have a nice day!

Kind regards

MIDO Team


----------



## kousikbarik (May 6, 2015)

Received Rose Tone MIDO Ocean Star last week. Amazing piece. Will share accuracy shortly.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

A well thought out and passionate review! Very nice watch. I was not familiar with the quality of Mido prior to this post. Thank you.


----------



## kousikbarik (May 6, 2015)

Amazing review, Radar1, thanks so much, otherwise I would never think off to have MIDO. Well, mine one running +2 sec a day from day 1 itself though timegrapher shows between 0 to +1 sec but bit error is showing 0.4 ms, is that OK ? Need guidance. Looking for Blue Dial now.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Fantastic accuracy and parallels exactly what I had had from all three I have owned (still have the blue dial).


----------



## kousikbarik (May 6, 2015)

If you have any plan to move, please update. Or if you find good deal, kindly message.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kousikbarik said:


> If you have any plan to move, please update. Or if you find good deal, kindly message.


Holding for now, but my forum buddies know my "volatile" nature when it comes to buying and selling, lol. Never say never. If you are comfortable with grey market there will be some good deals out there.


----------



## kousikbarik (May 6, 2015)

Sorry for confusion Sir and will not ask further. Presently not available with MIDO. Lets see. Grey market : NO..NEVER.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Beat error under 0.5 ms is fine with me. When I adjust my watches, I try to aim under 0.5ms but the lever is VERY sensitive and every adjustment to the beat error makes the timing go up and down and it has to be readjusted.

Since this Powermatic80 timing cannot be adjusted by the average hobbyist, I'd suggest leaving it as it is now since it is pretty much perfect at 0s/day with plenty of amplitude.

Hope it helps,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kousikbarik (May 6, 2015)

Was bit worried.Yes...I will leave as it it. Thanks.



smille76 said:


> Beat error under 0.5 ms is fine with me. When I adjust my watches, I try to aim under 0.5ms but the lever is VERY sensitive and every adjustment to the beat error makes the timing go up and down and it has to be readjusted.
> 
> Since this Powermatic80 timing cannot be adjusted by the average hobbyist, I'd suggest leaving it as it is now since it is pretty much perfect at 0s/day with plenty of amplitude.
> 
> ...


----------



## kousikbarik (May 6, 2015)

Few more pics. Very happy Radar1...after few days of wear, accuracy settled between -1 to +1 sec day.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice photos! Looks like they did a bang up job with the latest version. I like how the design of the hands and hour markers complement each other.

Thanks for sharing! This watch is tempting, but I'm worried it would be a bit big for my wrist (~6.5").


----------



## kousikbarik (May 6, 2015)

Dial : 42.5 mm, Lug to lug : 49 mm. thicknesses: 11 mm. not much heavy..weight around 150 gm. Removed two links for my wrist.



Sir-Guy said:


> Nice photos! Looks like they did a bang up job with the latest version. I like how the design of the hands and hour markers complement each other.
> 
> Thanks for sharing! This watch is tempting, but I'm worried it would be a bit big for my wrist (~6.5").


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine comes in at 168 grams with three links removed. Very comfortable watch for sure.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

kousikbarik said:


> Dial : 42.5 mm, Lug to lug : 49 mm. thicknesses: 11 mm. not much heavy..weight around 150 gm. Removed two links for my wrist.


Thanks! That's very helpful. The lug to lug might be what gets me. Wish there were a way to try one on before committing. The rose gold-looking one on rubber strap is the one that has my attention.


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

more (on my wrist)


----------



## newtsy (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi All, This is my first post to the forum. Just received my Ti version, it's my first swiss watch and I love it. 

I got the Ti band but I'd love to have the orange rubber strap to switch up. Would anyone know where I could source one? 

Thanks people, btw great thread, really helped sell me on this watch.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

You may have to contact the company directly for advice on this one.

Contact Us | Mido


----------



## newtsy (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Radar, and thank you for the great write up of the watch.


----------



## peppelito (Jan 24, 2018)

Just placed an order for the blue version at jomashop.com. Total amount including delivery to Sweden; $571. Price in Sweden at AD around $1225. This means that even if I get to pay tax and custom fees, I save around $400. Love the global market...


----------



## JeffreyS (Jan 19, 2018)

I just tried on the Ocean Star at an AD while on a business trip this week, and I was really impressed! It was absolutely not on my radar until I wandered into that dealer, and now it's at the top of my list. My wrist is just under 7", and it looks huge in a photo of me wearing it. In person, it's big but not overwhelming. The lugs certainly don't overhang my wrist. I wish it were 40 or 41 mm, but that would probably mess up the proportions.

This watch is so legible and doesn't have anything funny going on with the hand set. I really like fence post, or if necessary, Roman sword hands, but just about every dive watch out there tries to do something weird with their hands to differentiate them. This Mido has unique hands, but they're modern and clean. Perfect. The black model is the one that spoke to me; it has black day & date wheels, unlike the titanium version, and the matte dial is fantastic with its two pops of orange (the seconds hand and some of the text). (Similar to the newest Omega Aqua Terra in white with its two splashes of orange, actually.) The blue model was nice but didn't speak to me the way the black one did. The applied markers are sharp, and I don't like round markers, so there's another point in its favor. The price point is reasonable, too.

It looks a lot nicer than the Oris watches I'd been eyeing, but they do have the advantage of the new 39.5 mm size.

Really, the only issues I have with this watch are (1) I wish it were a little smaller; 42.5 mm may look silly in a few years, and (2) it seems there is no secondary resale market for Mido watches- their brand recognition is very low on the forums and sites I frequent.

(Incidentally, the only watch I've found that really checks all my boxes is that new Seiko limited edition reissue (the SLA017), but it's way outside of my budget.)

So, I'm going to keep thinking about this. I need a dive watch to "complete" my collection and this one seems like it would (almost?) fit the bill. I hope I can talk myself into it.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

newtsy said:


> Hi All, This is my first post to the forum. Just received my Ti version, it's my first swiss watch and I love it.
> 
> I got the Ti band but I'd love to have the orange rubber strap to switch up. Would anyone know where I could source one?
> 
> Thanks people, btw great thread, really helped sell me on this watch.











I was looking for a particular leather strap to drop on my blue OSCV when I saw the orange Iso style strap... it matches the second hand and dial print almost exactly.
Next time I get my Ti version out of the safe, I may have to drop it on this rubber.

Borealis is the source for the Iso in the photo. ToxicNatos seems to be identical other than buckle engraving... I'd highly suggest either unless you're specifically looking for a rubber strap that fits the case profile exactly.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> View attachment 12924627
> 
> 
> I was looking for a particular leather strap to drop on my blue OSCV when I saw the orange Iso style strap... it matches the second hand and dial print almost exactly.
> ...


Here is the response I got from Swatch on 2/7/18:
Thank you for contacting Swatch Group US with regards to ordering spare parts. The part number for the orange rubber strap and titanium buckle is M603015727, this is showing 1 in stock and retails for $71.00 plus tax and shipping. In order to process your request, please contact us via telephone. For security reasons, we are not able to process your order via email since we need payment and credit card information. When you call, we will need the part number provided, along with your shipping address and payment (we accept Visa, MasterCard or American Express). 
Your order will be shipped via FEDEX GROUND, unless otherwise stated. Once we enter your order, we will provide you with a Confirmation/Order Number.
Please allow 7-10 business days for processing/shipping provided all items are in stock.
Thank you for being a valued customer. 
Sincerely,
Roseann Matkovich
Customer Care
Swatch Group US
Tel: 877-839-5224 
Fax: 201-558-5099


----------



## Ping (Aug 15, 2016)

Damit I was thinking about getting a Seiko SBDC051/SPB051 as my one and only nicer watch. But now im considering getting this Mido ocean star instead. 

Where can you buy this in europe for a good price? I could only find this at jomashop. Im willing to travel


----------



## peppelito (Jan 24, 2018)

Today my blue OSCV arrived and I'm writing this post with mixed feelings. Overall the look and feel of the watch ranges from good to great with one exception and that is the bracelet! The bracelet is actually a dissapointment and it is not the looks but the feel and sound that rubs me the wrong way. I can hear "squeaks" from the bracelet and it just feels cheap if you ask me. It is a shame since the clasp on the bracelet actually is really nice and plays in a superior league compared to the bracelet its mounted on. One thing I would have liked on the clasp though are micro adjustments without having to use the diver extension feature, but it is not a big thing.

Overall though, a nice watch with a lot going for it and the bracelet can easily be changed. If you ask me to grade my overall impressions from 1 to 10 , I would give the OSCV a solid 8 based on the quality you actually get for your money!

Update 27/2: I must admit that my initial dissapointment with the bracelet was a bit hasty. I still feel that the bracelet is the weak link of the package, but it is not as bad as my initial comment from yesterday might suggest.


----------



## peppelito (Jan 24, 2018)

Wrong post


----------



## peppelito (Jan 24, 2018)

https://www.chrono24.co.uk/search/index.htm?countryIds=DE&dosearch=true&maxAgeInDays=0&pageSize=60&priceTo=-1&query=mido+ocean+star+captain+V&redirectToSearchIndex=true&sortorder=0&SETLANG=en_GB&SETCURR=EUR


Ping said:


> Damit I was thinking about getting a Seiko SBDC051/SPB051 as my one and only nicer watch. But now im considering getting this Mido ocean star instead.
> 
> Where can you buy this in europe for a good price? I could only find this at jomashop. Im willing to travel


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a pretty solid watch for the price point.


----------



## peppelito (Jan 24, 2018)

Radar1 said:


> It's a pretty solid watch for the price point.


 I totally agree! I have worn the watch to work today and my initial dissapointment with the bracelet has turned for a more positive view on the bracelet. I paid in total $720 shipped to Sweden and around $180 of the total is customs fee and local tax. Price at an AD in Sweden would be around $1200. Accuracy seems to be great also. The watch has gained around +2 sec the first 24 hours which is really impressive! I


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

peppelito said:


> I totally agree! I have worn the watch to work today and my initial dissapointment with the bracelet has turned for a more positive view on the bracelet. I paid in total $720 shipped to Sweden and around $180 of the total is customs fee and local tax. Price at an AD in Sweden would be around $1200. Accuracy seems to be great also. The watch has gained around +2 sec the first 24 hours which is really impressive! I


All three I owned had that level of accuracy. Add that to the huge power reserve and it's a winner outright.


----------



## peppelito (Jan 24, 2018)

Radar1 said:


> All three I owned had that level of accuracy. Add that to the huge power reserve and it's a winner outright.


After 48h my OSCV is still only +2 seconds! For a non COSC watch that is really, really good! And the fact that you have the same experience with three watches of the same model suggests that this level of accuracy is actually what can be expected for the OSCV! That is nothing short of remarkable given the price point! Cheap feeling bracelet or not... :-d


----------



## peppelito (Jan 24, 2018)

Me and the Mido at work...


----------



## kousikbarik (May 6, 2015)

Love blue Dial.


----------



## kousikbarik (May 6, 2015)

Nice and elegant diver


----------



## twan890 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey guys! Been following this thread closely. Are there fake Mido Ocean star captain v’s our there? I see some good deals around 550 on eBay. Just wondering if replicas of these have been made.


----------



## watchnoob21 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi Radar1, hows your OSC now? Any signs of slowing down? 

Would like to seek your opinions as well, been looking for a divers watch for the past few weeks, and i've shortlisted it with the OSC, the Davosa Lumis and Chris Wards C60. 

Any advise on this? 

Cheers

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------

